

Twitter and SMS Spoofing - sandofsky
http://engineering.twitter.com/2012/12/twitter-and-sms-spoofing.html

======
charlieok
1\. I didn't know Moxie Marlinspike worked for twitter!

2\. Would it be a huge drag for them to require the mentioned PIN protection
for SMS users in areas where only longcodes are available? That would seem to
plug the remaining hole in the cases he mentions.

